# ATI Radeon X300 Drivers for Ubuntu???



## WDSnav (Dec 2, 2005)

Ubuntu does not support .rpm files so I cannot use the official drivers what am I supposed to do? I am a complete noob and get severly confused with all the command stuff and such as I am a long time user of Windows XP. Please help me with in-depth instructions. Thank you.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This page should help.
http://www.debianadmin.com/install-rpm-files-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html


----------

